
The Flare-On Challenge 2019 Started - tcode2k16
https://2019.flare-on.com/
======
veganjay
For those not initiated, this looks like reverse engineering challenges.

How far have folks gotten? I'm on Challenge 3.

~~~
tcode2k16
I'm working on Challenge 5.

